# Ridgid Mobile Miter Saw Stand AC9945, Up For Review



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Look like a well designed tool holder. Great review!!..............Jim


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

great review ,just got one this week ,they work and make moving this saw around a lot easier ,got one at HD for 150.00 money well spent .thanks for the review and the video on loading too


----------

